# Glaucoma medication



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how to find out if methazolamide, a glaucoma drug, is available in Mexico? I have been buying it from Canada but they have suspended production for an indefinite period, and the Cost in the US has recently increased to $700/100 tablets. I can't tolerate the side effects from the only other oral medication, and am desperate to find a place to purchase methazolamide. Thank you for any information.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You know if you were to google ""methazolamide in Mexico" sites like this come up:

Methazolamide 50 mg Price Comparisons - Online Pharmacies and Discount Coupons

where it shows 100 tablets for less than $80 and can be bought in these countries:
Australia, Mauritius, NZ, Singapore, Turkey, UK, USA

If you are in Thailand maybe Singapore is your best bet........good luck


----------

